# rückhaltebecken. fisch oder nisch??



## The King (29. September 2007)

hi
bei uns im ort wurde vor ca. einem jahr ein regenrückhaltebecken angelegt dieses ist mit einem kleinen bach verbunden dieser bach hat eine wassertiefe von ca. 30cm und ist so 1-1.5m breit kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob in dieses regenrückhaltebecken fische herein kommen wenn ja welche und wie lange dauert es bis sie sich entwickelt haben. im moment sieht man nur viele stichlinge 
wäre über viele antworten dankbar gruß The King


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. September 2007)

*AW: rückhaltebecken. fisch oder nisch??*

Moin,

ob in "deinem" Regenrückhaltebecken Fisch schwimmen, kann Dir natürlich keiner sagen - denn dann müsste er Hellseher sein.

Die vermeintlichen Hellseher sind die, die sofort behaupten, es müssten welche drin sein, denn durch Entenflug (Fischeier am Gefieder) kämen auf jeden Fall welche ´rein. Das ist wie beim Lotto, manchmal klappt es und manchmal nicht....

Wenn der Zuflussgraben Verbindung mit einem größeren Gewässer hat, dann können sogar schöne Hechte und Aale drin sein. Die wiederum brauchen natürlich auch "Futterfische". Nun gibt es immer wieder nette Zeitgenossen, einige davon werden auch Angler genannt, die in so ein Regenrückhaltebecken ihre 10 oder 15 überzähligen Köderfische schwimmen lassen und sich freuen, wenn sie ein gutes Werk verrichtet haben. Wenn diese Rotaugen, Rotfedern oder Karauschen keine Fressfeinde haben, dann explodieren solche kleinen Regenrückhaltebecken förmlich, denn diese Fische vermehren sich ungehemmt.

*Wie stellst Du nun fest, ob Fische drin sind?* Fischereiberechtigt bist Du vermutlich (da drin) nicht, aber irgendjemand gehört dieser kleine Teich ja, sei es der Gemeinde, einem Wasserverband oder einer Wohnungsbaugesellschaft. Also angeln oder senken kannst Du schon mal nicht! Wenn man so einen Teich längere Zeit beobachtet, stellt man fest, dass sich immer wieder "Kringel"an der Wasseroberfläche bilden. Da sind Fische drin!

Bei einem Teich, ein relativ neues Regenrückhaltebecken,*  hier* weiß ich, dass Fische drin sind, und ich füttere die Rotfedern besonders jetzt im Sommer und Frühherbst mit Weißbrotflocken und viele balgen sich förmlich um die Nahrung. So könnte man es auch machen!
Dann weiß Du, was los ist, aber genau kennst Du noch nicht die Fischarten - das wäre auch noch interessant!


*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
....................................................*

.


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. September 2007)

*AW: rückhaltebecken. fisch oder nisch??*

Moin The King!

Ganz klar sind da Fische drin.Vor allem kann man da mit Barschen und Karauschen,sowie Karpfen rechenen.

Bei mir ist auch ein Regenrückhaltebecken und dort sind unglaublich Fische drin,z.B.eine Kreuzung aus Rotfeder und Koi oder Rotfeder und Goldfisch,die dort jemand reingesetzt hat


----------



## bounceya (29. September 2007)

*AW: rückhaltebecken. fisch oder nisch??*

Bei uns gibt es auch so eine Rückhaltebecken...

Da ist alles drin!! Habe sogar schon große Hechte gesehen...

Durch das Becken bei uns fliesst ein Bach! 1km vorher ist ein See und 200 Meter nach dem Becken wieder ein See!


----------

